# Effekt wie Mehrfachbelichtung? bitte um hilfe



## spoods (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Wie bekomme ich folgende Aufgabe am besten hin:

Eine Liege, bei der sich die Ablage für die Beine dreifach verstellen läßt soll so dargestellt werden, dass alle drei Positionen in einem Bild gezeigt werden. Es sollen also quasi die zwei Varianten als halbtransparente Ebene (um einen Drehpunkt) rotieren und dabei heller gezeigt werden - also eigentlich wie eine Mehrfachbelichtung. Muß ich einen Verlauf in die Ebene reinbringen, damit es realitisch wirkt? Und wie mache ich das ganze am professionellsten?

Ich bitte um euch um Tips. Für Photoshop 6 :-(

Danke Maria


----------



## Lord-Lance (28. Juni 2004)

Am besten wäre natürlich, wenn du drei Fotos mit den unterschiedlichen Einstellungen hättest. Somit könntest du nur die Ebenen darüber kopieren und den Bereich, wo das ganze das sichtbar sein sollte, löschen. Schlussendlich evtl. noch ein wenig mit dem Blur Filter spielen und gut!


----------



## spoods (28. Juni 2004)

*klar...*

das stimmt, aber ich soll das bild aus einem einzigen  Quellbild erstellen. Und nun?
Gruß Maria


----------



## Fineas (28. Juni 2004)

Also wo ist das Problem? So lange die Vorlage das hergibt ist es doch kein Thema den entsprechenden Bereich frei zu stellen, zu drehen (transformieren) und mit etwas Nachbearbeitung einzufügen ... dazu gibt es hier jede Menge Post´s und Tutorials. Elementares Basiswissen.

... die Probeme fangen an, wenn die Lehne aus verschiedenen Perspektiven dargestellt werden soll. Dann ist wohl die Fotovariante oder ein 3D Proggi fällig.

Am Beispielbild:

- Bein mit magnet Lasso markiert
- STRG-C
-STRG-V auf neuer Ebene eingefügt
-STRG-T, um es entsprechend zu drehen
- bei bedarf die Ebenendeckkraft reduzieren, fertig.

Wäre vielleicht hilfreich, das Liegstuhlbild zu sehen ...


----------



## spoods (28. Juni 2004)

*@fineas*

Danke für den Tip, das Basiswissen habe ich schon, mich interessiert aber mehr das Feintuning. Denn bei mehrfach Belichtung ist es doch eigentlich so, dass die Ränder des redundaten Objektes opaker sind als der Inhalt. Und das bekomme ich im 6er Photoshop nicht hin. Hast du dazu einen Tip?
Bild vom Stuhl liegt leider noch nicht vor...
Gruß Maria


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Juni 2004)

Du könntest mit einer Maske arbeiten und damit die Ränder transparenter machen.
Ein anderer Weg geht über die Auswahl, in unserem Fall, der Beine. Laden, weiche Auswahlkante, umkehren und löschen. Die Methode mit der Maske ist natürlich mehr flexibel.


----------



## Fineas (29. Juni 2004)

Also ich kann eingentlich nur beipfichten. Wenn Du mit den "opakteren Rändern des redundaten Objektes" den dekadischen Logarithmus der Opazität als Kehrwert des mittleren Durchlassgrades im Verhältnis der Intensität des auf ein Medium auffallenden Lichts zum durchgelassenen meinst, dann lautet das Zauberwort Ebenenmaske (ganz alltagssprachlich) ;o)

- um den Innenbereich durchscheinender zu machen einfach:
- Bereich markieren
- Auswahl verkleinern (um die Randbreite oder mehr)
- Ebenenmaske anlegen
- Ebenenmaske invertieren (erst jetzt ist der Mittelteil ausgeblendet)
- Ebenenmaske weichzeichenen (so entsteht sanfter Übergang zum Rand)
- das "Zentrum" der ehemaligen Auswahl ist dann immer noch schwächer als der Rand 

Wäre aber mit etwas konkreterem Beispiel einfacher, da eine Lösung zu suchen. Hab nur ein Bild ergooglet, das irgendwie sinnvoll scheint ... (das Tennisbild)


----------



## spoods (29. Juni 2004)

@fineas und radde: merci vielmals Ich glaube, damit komme ich hin!
Maria


----------

